# Tmpin0 85c, Tmpin1 43c, Tmpin2 -60c



## Hunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi expert there,


Kindly help me understand what is TMPIN0, 1 & 2 for?

Sensor resulted showed TMPIN0 85C & TMPIN2 – 60C.
(View Picture as per attached)

I’m so worry and do not know what to do. 

It’s my computer having the big problem and how can I fix it.

Thanks you in advance
Hunny


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome to TPU!
Your temp sensor is probably just wrong. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Hunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks…OzzmanLloyd. 

But I have tried another software named speed fan resulted same.

I just bought this Dell Computer less then a month.

I’m still searching from google for this kind of problem.

Hope some pro/exp here can help me.

Thanks
Hunny


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you please go to user CP and fill out the system specs, aslo ticking the show others button?

Maybe it is just an issue between the software and the ITE chip sending the info. I know my DFI 939 was hard to get a read on with anything other than their software for it!

I realize its a dell, but get a flashlight and possibly get the model# off the motherboard at least. We have even no idea the socket type of anything. (By the way the model# is usually the silkscreened letters painted on the actual board itself!)


----------



## Hunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Sneekypeet,

1st i like to thank you for help.

Very sorry for the late replied, yesterday I was too busy on my work. 
For checking of motherboard brand model in CPU, I’m afraid of CPU checking on me instead. 
Better to consult Dell technician thought.
I called dell customer service for the motherboard model name but till now the technician has not reverted.
FYI, my computer acknowledge on hardware & software very limited.
So sorry I don’t understand and can’t find as you mentioned CP, System, fill out the system special & also ticking show other.
The only thing I can figure Control Pane > System >………….?
Could you kindly please show me step by step instruction is much appreciated?

Thanks
Hunny


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 11, 2008)

For the CPU you can just right click on "my computer" and go to properties and your OS will tell you.
As for the rest of the systems specs tell us what model the PC is and we'll try to help.


----------



## Hunny (Jul 11, 2008)

your message noted.

Once reach home, I'll try to check and revert as soonest.


Thanks
Hunny


----------



## Hunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Kindly find attached file for the details:


Thanks
Hunny


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2008)

I say give Everest a try and see if it will lable the temps for ya?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1017/.html


By the way, thats a very nice CPU you have caged inside that DELL...lol


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry for posting in this old thread. but i also have a similar problem
HW monitor shows TMPIN0 92c. even in speedfan i find a similar reading as temp1: 92c (it remains between 90 and 92c always whether idle or full load). 
i'm a bit concerned. the bios shows core and sys temp below 35c. core temp also shows 42c.
is this false alarm caused due to incompatibility of the software with my motherboard? or is it correct.


----------



## narasimhan (Jun 23, 2009)

the problem is solved now. yesterday i updated my bios. before this update all temps were fine.
it was due to the bios update that the temp went so high.
today i rolled back to the previous bios version and the temperature is normal(45c). i can't beleive it.
i don't still know whether it's the bios which is faulty or the speedfans(HWmonitor) incompatibility with the new bios. but all is well now.


----------

